
New Vector raises $8.5M to accelerate dev on Matrix.org - Arathorn
https://matrix.org/blog/2019/10/10/new-vector-raises-8-5-m-to-accelerate-matrix-riot-modular
======
ilvez
Some more reading:

\- [https://medium.com/dawn-capital/communications-of-the-
future...](https://medium.com/dawn-capital/communications-of-the-future-will-
be-open-and-secure-why-we-invested-in-new-vector-2bd8a060faf7)

\- [https://notion.vc/resources/new-vector-
series-a/](https://notion.vc/resources/new-vector-series-a/)

------
dluan
Not sure if this is the place to ask, but I have questions about how closely
tied New Vector will be to Matrix development. Where's the best place to reach
out?

------
driminicus
Congratulations to the whole matrix/new vector team!

Next stop, conquer the world!

